# my 3 Smiths



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I just joined the forum today and thought I post a little about some of my handguns.









In April of this year I received my CHP and began shopping for an semi-auto pistol as my CCW. After much looking and research I chose this SW9VE. I fell in love with the grip and balance of it. It has been a very dependable gun so far.









Several years ago I was in the market for a light weight .22 pistol I could use for both hunting and as a carry sidearm on NC Game Lands. I chose the S&W 622 and never regretted it. I put more ammo though it than anything I own.









I've been a Smith & Wesson fan since I was a kid and inherited this 1916 Second Model Hand Ejector in .45ACP/AutoRim when I was eleven years old.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice S&W's. Safe shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice guns for sure. Enjoy.:smt033


----------

